# planting a garden. suggestions would be nice.



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

My fiance and I are wanting to plant a small garden this year, for our benefit and to give the goats a healthy snack 

Is there anything that the goats can't have veg. Wise.
I'm thinking of trying to plant carrots, corn, cabbage or lettuce, strawberries, and cucumbers.
I am also wanting to plant a few sunflowers. When the sunflowers produce seeds can the goats eat them just how they are or do we need to bake them to harden them or let them dry out some how? I had a few sunflower plants as a small child just because I liked the look of them but I remember the seeds were not very hard.
what types of fruits and veg. Do you all plant or give to your goats?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I think they can have pretty much anything people can eat. They love greens, broccoli, herbs, etc. (But don't feed sage or mint to a milking doe unless you want her to dry up!)
Tomato plants and green tomatoes contain some poison, but my goats have eaten both and been fine.
Of course anything poisonous to people shouldn't be fed to them, like rhubarb leaves.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Mine go Nuts for Corn Stalks!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Mine love my geranium plants! ha ha. I gave them the sunflower heads last year when they were done blooming... they loved them. Have fun with your garden!!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Ours are crazy for lavender, both the flowers and the foliage. At least they have better breath.


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Pumpkins and other gourds are well received ny my bunch as well as corn green bean plants lettuce spinach and any leftover greens. ..broccoli brussel sprouts. Mm I can't wait for summer. now I want a salad for dinner. Oh and they loved it when I raked up under the apple tree .branches leaves apples all of this


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you all so much!


----------

